# Aquaviva July 11-12 Spur Report



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Left Thursday late afternoon and headed for the spur. Had Craig Martin, Shane Martin, and Adam Weekly aboard. Plan was to swordfish Thursday night and troll the next day. With calm seas we made it to the spur much sooner than expected. We trolled south and found a nice rip approximately 5 miles se of the spur. One of the best rips I've seen in a long time. Major current, color change, and bait galore. As soon as we hit the rip it was on like donkey kong. It was a Mahi festival. I couldn't keep a line in the water. 10-15 pound super chickens pouncing. We shook off several superchickens and put three nice fish in the boat. Two bulls and one large cow. Dark descended upon us and we put out the spread. No sword bites overnight. Wind was pushing us too fast. Woke up next morning and the rip had dissolved into nothing more than a few patties and scatter grass. Worked the area hoping the rip would re-form. Never happened. We did have three shots at those pesky white marlin. Enjoyed listening to Blueprints and crew of Blue Marlana each catching a blue marlin. On the way in had water in the fuel. 60nm at 8knts was a painful ride in. Appreciate crew of Marlana relaying sat phone message and Blueprints for bring in Craig Martin who was scheduled to weigh fish at the wharf tourney. 










Adam with cow. 










Adam with bull


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good on the fish! Bad on the gas.. Glad ya'll made it in safe...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like ya'll had a great time anyway!


----------



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

*spur trip*

Keith and Craig,

Thanks for letting Adam in for the fun. I think it is has been the trip of the summer for him so far. He learned a lot and had a blast. He is already planning another trip. Hope you get he boat fixed soon. 

Keith


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Keith your son is great to be with (except his curse on motors), enjoyable 36 hours too bad the push we caught all the fish on Thursday dissolved and we missed all the bites on Friday. Good trip overall. the motor issue turns out to be a fuel water seperator under the cowling...so hopefully an easy fix. Lets catch em up!


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice Bull!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Were you using a chute at night to slow the drift? Sure you were just asking.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great trip! Thanks again for calling me into the rip. that type of sportsmanship seems to be exceedingly rare these days. I hope to repay the favor many times over.


----------

